# Arowana World preview



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my large aros wasn't a success when I comm them together so I'm starting with smaller aros this time. I know there are some people who visited my place and been wondering if I got any asian aros at my place. I actually keep them at my girlfriend's place as I don't want my parents to see them. If they do, there will be non-stop yapping about why I keep buying expensive fish. I couldn't say that they only cost $100 or less as they were arowana keepers themselves back in the day so they know about the prices of each aros. If they sum that up I get in deep sheit. As they want me to save my money to pay my tuition fee that they are paying. Lol!

TY 13" got it from Kenta

























BBXB 12.5"

















GBXB 12.5"


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

There are some torn fins as they been just recently comm together. They are now starting to settle down nicely.
RTG 7"









Green 7"









Banjar 6"









Lei 11"


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No Super reds yet as I sold all of them as I'm saving up for something nice but still a SR. Will soon get another smaller jardinis, silvers and blacks and also more asian aros.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Full tank shot?


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

what range priceu looking for,
could u pm


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They look nice, I would also like to see a full tank shot. Aro comm are the best!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are nice aros Earl. I'll have to drop by one of these days and see them in person. BTW when are we getting our FRT?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow ! super cool fish buddy [email protected]! love to see in person ..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!! that is definitely extremely crazy!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Hopefully this com works out, can't wait to see them when they're bigger!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

fish said:


> what range priceu looking for,
> could u pm


Sorry I keep the price to myself.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Full tank shot?





snow said:


> They look nice, I would also like to see a full tank shot. Aro comm are the best!


No full tank shot at the moment as they are not being in a community yet. This is just a preview of the up coming community setup.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Those are nice aros Earl. I'll have to drop by one of these days and see them in person. BTW when are we getting our FRT?


FRT will be around mid July.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> wow ! super cool fish buddy [email protected]! love to see in person ..


Bring some beer and vodka when you do drop by. Lol! Been busy going in and out if the country lately.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> wow!! that is definitely extremely crazy!


Yes it will be crazy community arowana comm


jm. said:


> Hopefully this com works out, can't wait to see them when they're bigger!


Been pumping them up with frogs so they grow fast.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Bring some beer and vodka when you do drop by. Lol! Been busy going in and out if the country lately.


yup sounds good , but no vodka ..lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yup sounds good , but no vodka ..lol


Lol! It's ok.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

And there will be another addition Wednesday


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha, good luck keeping outta your parents "deep sheit"!!
Really nice fish! How big is the community tank you're thinking about?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait to see pics of that plat head your getting. nice collection!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> And there will be another addition Wednesday


Yes I'm actually excited to pick it up.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris said:


> Ha, good luck keeping outta your parents "deep sheit"!!
> Really nice fish! How big is the community tank you're thinking about?


If the GF don't mind me putting the 700g at her place then they will all go together in there but if not, then I might have to buy a new tank. Can't place them at my parent's house.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> cant wait to see pics of that plat head your getting. nice collection!


Wanna let settle in first before I start the pics and I have to do a surgery and make it look like it never had those gill curl. It's gonna look brand new.


----------

